# Seiko Marine Master



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I am seriously considering shelling out some `mucho dollar` to buy a MM, has anyone had one, held one - or have you any opinions on it, I would be glad to hear.

44mm diameter 15mm thick, heavy and solid about 210g - smooth 8L35 high grade movt - hacks and can be hand wound

Derek

Picture link from R Ruegger site


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It seems a nice watch but depends if you are ready to pay the retail price. 2200$ is too much, but I'm not talking from my personal experience.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My dream watch






























I've heard that it sits high on the wrist due to the one piece case design but other than that I haven't heard anything negative about it. I've worn my friends Dreadnought and that's a seriously heavy piece - I don't think the Marine master is as heavy so that shouldn't be a problem (errr hopefully







). They do seem to come up on the secondhand market fairly regularly so it may be worth going down this route if you want to save a bit of dosh.

If you do decide to buy one let us know what you think of it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a beautiful watch...Hope you get one Derek!!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Its a beautiful watch...Hope you get one Derek!!


 It is rather splendid









MIKE..


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The quality looks pretty good and certainly is an uncommon watch in these parts. Like most of us,I have never seen one in the steel but Alex is bound to have had one.

I would be afraid to put out so much for a watch unseen, it is big and that is the only downside for me.

The upside is that , if you imported one, you could turn it over probably at the same money if you discovered it was too big.

If it floats your boat.......


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

It is rather handsome









I'm not worried about the heft as I had a Dreadnought for a few months and was comfortable with it on the wrist.

Adrian, $2200 is a lot - I saw one on a site for Â£810 new







- just got an email from the site (which is French) that they do not have it in stock







. I have a contact in the Far East (sounds very MI5) who is looking for me.

Will kepp an eye out for scond-hand one also - if anyone see's one for sale let me know









Regards

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Personnal message sent Derek regarding a certain Ebay auction


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Try Higuchi.com if I remember right he had some listed when I bought my Samurai.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This picture may be of some use to you Derek - it shows the MM next to a much more familiiar Seiko diver. I think, from looking at this picture, that the MM will be just a bit too big for me
















I've taken the picture without permission from a website in Singapore - apologies if I've caused offense.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Great comparison phot Paul, certainly looks the business.

So I need to start saving money and selling watches









Sent you a PM Paul

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

why hasn't the MM got crown guards?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good point Paul....It looks nicer on that tan croc in the first piccy imo....The bracelet looks Omegaish to me...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> why hasn't the MM got crown guards?


Just how vulnerable are crowns to damage? There are loads of watches which don't have crown guards - Oris have a whole range of watches which have large unprotected crowns. Loads of my watches don't have a protected crowns and I've yet to knock them against anything - maybe we should be asking just how neccesary are crown guards? Also I suspect that the crown on the Marinemaster is recessed so maybe it is at least partly protected??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes Paul I know what you are saying just used to seeing Seiko's with the crowns at 4 with guards. Does look slightly recessed though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Screw down crowns must be quite resilient compared to non srew type as well.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

IMHO, crown guards are necessary to keep the crown from catching on dive kit, not to protect it from knocks.

Imagine hoisting 25Kg+ of dive kit over your head, intending to have it slide down your arms and onto your back, only to have a shoulder strap catch on the crown







Think about what that does to the crown







and your shoulder







You get to see me, and not the way you'd like to
















Similarly, mil watches and rucks.

Crown guards - mandatory on serious dive and mil watches.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep,

Crowns that stick out can be an arse pain. I chose my first practical watch for normal wear by several criterion. One was that the crown didn't get snagged on anything.

Enter the Citizen "7". Still runnin' even if a bit aged.

That watch went through a great deal of (non-immersed) shinola. Battered by contact with other metal (car repairs) and dust (potting industry).

Good all rounder and well priced.









It stayed with me through a bout of the big C too, they had to rip it from my wrist when I went into theater.
















They taped up my wedding ring though.









The "7" stays with me, it's priceless.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Derek

I hope you get your marine master.

Most Seiko lovers I come across compare them to Subs, SMP's SOP's etc but when I quiz them nobody ever actually owns one.









In fact I have never met a person who owns an mm.

You could be the first.









Good luck with your hunt, which of course is the best part IMO.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Cheers Neil, your right the hunt is as exciting as the purchase, I have confirmed with my contact that he can get one supplied from Japan so have put in an order, excellent deal and should take about five weeks or so.

I also contacted Seiko UK, who were very helpful - I explained I was wanting to purchase a Japan only model and Seiko UK said its no problem for service or repairs. I send it to them and they forward it to Japan.



> Crowns that stick out can be an arse pain


Stan, I will make sure it doesn't go near my arse then









Nalu - I agree about the crown - If I were a serious diver and wanted a tool watch the MM wouldn't be my choice there are many other Divers that are more appropriate for Diving - the MM is a professional desk divers watch, and thats me









Take care all

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> QUOTE
> 
> Crowns that stick out can be an arse pain
> 
> Stan, I will make sure it doesn't go near my arse then


How did I miss that one?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Top man Derek

Keep us posted and of course take some pics when you get your MM.

It will be nice to know somebody who actually owns one of these rare birds.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Derek,

I'm trying to think of a whitty response about watches and your arse but I keep getting a mental block.
















I'm turning into a male 710.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

LOL! You Stan?







Never!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

On the subject of Derek's MM acquisition, & Paulus' possible pending one, I have to report I've caught the Seiko bug









I am now awaiting the arrival of this beast

Picture swiped from Kucimo, who I am buying the watch from


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fantastic purchase Paul







that's a great watch


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm looking forward to seeing that one Paul
















Despite harping on about how I intend to get a Marinemaster I discover to my consternation that I'm being seduced by the "dark side". I've just remembered that there's a 300m divers watch made by a (Swiss







) company called Japy, I've wanted one of these for ages now. So it seems as if I may buy one of these instead and put the Marinemaster on the backburner







Here's a link to a review of the Japy - it's certainly an interesting and unusual (I like unusual things) watch that's extremely well made.

http://www.time2watch.net/japyreview.htm


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Good purchase Paul









Japy make some great watches,the case design is very cool,never seen one in the flesh,but I had a MM and sold it,so would give the Japy a go,if I was in the market for another diver.

As an ex-mm owner,I did not comment at the start of this thread,because I sell em on that fast,I did not want to come over as being negative towards the watch







I also had the 600m auto,a giant of a watch


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

adrian said:


> It seems a nice watch but depends if you are ready to pay the retail price. 2200$ is too much, but I'm not talking from my personal experience.


 thats way too much for a Seiko, i think.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> thats way too much for a Seiko, i think


Only because you associate Seikos with the less expencive end of watches Eric, Ive never handled one ( MarineMaster )myself but from what Ive read, the build quality is every bit as good as the watches that are in its price bracket...

It depends if you buy the brand or buy the watch

I too would have trouble spending this much on it, but only because there are others in the price bracket i would want instead...


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> > thats way too much for a Seiko, i think
> 
> 
> Only because you associate Seikos with the less expencive end of watches Eric, Ive never handled one ( MarineMaster )myself but from what Ive read, the build quality is every bit as good as the watches that are in its price bracket...
> ...


 yeah, thats absolutely the reason, right or wrong. haha. you could definately get a better quality watch with a more respected name. something a little more high end, like omega or breitling, etc. you could get one for the same price. the reputations of high end swiss brands are better, in both accuracy and service. if youre going to spend that much on a watch, i'd say get a nicer one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> you could definately get a better quality watch with a more respected name. something a little more high end, like omega or breitling, etc. you could get one for the same price. the reputations of high end swiss brands are better, in both accuracy and service. if youre going to spend that much on a watch, i'd say get a nicer one.


OOOOoo thats gonna be controversial







'better quality', 'accuracy', and 'nicer one' will be questioned









I know where your coming from, but youve (as most of us have) been 'brainwashed' by the marketing a bit, in objective terms I bet the Marinemaster is every bit (if not better)as good in its funtion and quality as a Seamaster....

Except I would still have a seamaster.....







Silly I know


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Except I would still have a seamaster.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, i agree. its silly, but we've been brainwashed, as you put it. if it came down to it though. if the Marine Master and the Seamaster were the exact same watch, and the only thing different is the name on it, i'd rather have that little omega sign, instead of the seiko


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Interesting argument









One of the problems is that there is little to differentiate between a $2000 Seiko and a $200 Seiko without closer inspection. Unless you are experts like us







.

A premium brand name would have been a good idea; I think someone has already mentioned Toyota and Lexus as an example.

For me if it was a choice between a MM and a SMP for example I would choose the SMP every time.

What really interests me about some of the higher end Seiko models is the innovative use of hi-tech materials like special titanium alloys and ceramics. This is something that the "names" don't seem to be that interested in.

This limited edition model of the Landmaster for example has a ceramic case, band and bezel







and it costs Â£1,000.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

V Nice Paul, not a fan of the LM bezel myself but a cracking watch.

Other Paul, Japy look very good indeed. "The Dark side"


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Paulus

Interesting to see the Japy.

I've got an original 1920's-30's Art Deco clock with a Japy movement.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is the usual argument isn't it? Who makes the better watch - the Japanese or Swiss







? Obviously I fall into the Japanese camp since I mainly own Japanese watches. I have seen and handled a couple of friends' Omegas - an Aquaterra and a Seamaster GMT. The Omegas are undoubtedly better finished than a lot of Seikos (as they should be considering the price difference







). However I've since bought a stainless steel Samurai and I think that the finish on this watch is up there with the Omegas. Maybe Seiko have upped the quality control a bit, or maybe they've just decided to increase the level of finish on their watches? It's getting to be a moot point anyway because how do you measure the quality of a watch? If it's a combination of case finish and timekeeping then you can only establish the latter when you've owned the watch a while - by which time you've usually paid your money and made your choice! Case finish is easier to ascertain - but how can you tell that something's been better finished than something else? A shiny surface is a shiny surface!

I wore my stainless steel Samurai into work the other day and happened to mention that I was considering spending Â£800+ on a new watch. After looking at me as if I was insane my work mates then asked why the watch cost so much - what justified the extra cost, what difference in finish (and how easy is it to see) is there between an Â£800 Marinemaster and a Â£120 Samurai and how do you measure it? A lot of the price difference will be down to the movement, the materials used and how many pieces are made/distributed each year etc. However I don't think anyone could look at my Samurai and find fault with the finish of the watch - all the brushed surfaces are even, the polished bits are like mirrors (even between the lugs), the printing on the dial and bezel is crisp and clear, all the materials used seem to be top notch, the bracelet uses solid links (including the end links) and is as well finished as the case. In fact I can't find fault with it. Mr Crowley (he of Jaeger Le Coultre and Audemars Piguet fame) has seen the watch and he thinks the level of finish is excellent. He'd buy one if he could manually wind it - so maybe all the extra money goes into the movement??

I'm happy not to be considered brainwashed so I'll pass on the overpriced and overhyped Omegas and Breitlings and buy poorer quality, less accurate Seikos (plus the occasional Swiss interloper - what can I say? I like watches) and I'll save a bit of dosh in the process (unless I buy a Marinemaster which is expensive ................. but only for a Seiko)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I like the Landmaster for its looks, despite seeming alone as regards to the bezel.

The only other one I can think of I like with similar is Breitling Hercules. As there are other commitments to consider The Seiko at a lower price is the answer to me.

Plus one other thing - level of usage.

When you have spent as much as I have you think about this.

I wear my AP the majority of the time. So a Seiko sat in its box is more kind to my bank account than a Breitling. I may get some reaction over this but I may be selling my JLC. It is a watch I have wanted for years. This happens sometimes; you want something so much that once you have it it loses some of the excitement. I have both watches I have always wanted - I am lucky. However the AP is getting more wrist time threefold.

Hopefully I've made some sense. A 7-800 quid Seiko is a lot of dosh. However a 5K Jaeger is in the oposite direction. Some may think of all the watches they could buy with that. I may be taking a gamble paying all this for a Seiko. However I'm not doing it without doing some homework. Plus at the end of the day, tis my money


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Plus at the end of the day, tis my money


Quite right too


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Paul, many congratulations on your purchase,







it looks an absolute beauty - I am sure you will be thrilled with it - I found this link to your watch, if you hover your mouse over the small pics you can get different shots of the watch.

Pauls New Landmaster

And if you can translate the Japanese text, let me know what it says









Hope it arrives soon

All the best Derek


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great - thanks Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a beauty of a bezell


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It looks a whole lot better in those pictures in Derek's link!

Another one you have to see before judging.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> what difference in finish (and how easy is it to see) is there between an Â£800 Marinemaster and a Â£120 Samurai and how do you measure it? A lot of the price difference will be down to the movement, the materials used and how many pieces are made/distributed each year etc.


And of course marketing, enabling peoples perception of it's "value" to change. So leading Seiko enthusiasts onto the slipperly slope so beloved of the Swiss manufacturers









I agreed with the rest of your post Paul, I'd happily buy a brand new Jap but could find better things to do than buy a new "Swiss", like force feeding my fivers down a drain


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

There you go









A while ago I wouldn't have bought a Seiko for that much. But if you do research(not done much







) & ask around..................


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Just saw the Japy bit Paul - A cool looking watch, is the sticky out bit on the left for sandwiches


















Only kidding, I know the model and I thought this was as cool as a watch could be when Marc first posted about it, the raised indices, case comes out - how unique.

I noticed they do a yellow one as well. Now I would like to see this one in the flesh.

Best of luck Paul

Derek


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What is the lump on the left for?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> What is the lump on the left for?


They are the start/stop buttons for the chronograph - can't say I'm keen on this style particularly.

However I do like the 300m automatic very much - linked to in my post above - this uses the chronometer grade ETA 2824 movement. The watch just seems, to me, to be so different and unusual. I'm sorely tempted to buy one - and if I sell a couple more of the watches I have in the sales section then I probably will ............ hint







. The fact that there are probably only a few hundred being worn worldwide (has anyone ever seen one in the flesh?) makes the watch appeal to me even more









Like the yellow one too


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I like the yellow model more - but not in yellow.

You know - that watch but with steel bracelet.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> I like the yellow model more - but not in yellow.
> 
> You know - that watch but with steel bracelet.


That's the one I want to buy Paul - the one I like has a grey/blue dial


----------

